# Can my Gfriend travel in Europe on a UK visit visa?



## BananaMan (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi folks.

Finially got my girlfriend a UK visit visa. I spent a couple of months in the Philipines with her and now shes enjoying seeing things over here. 

However i have a meeting coming up in Barcelona and possible work in Germany, can she travel on her current visa or will she need a shcengan visa or something else and how long will it take and whats the best way to go about it?

Many thanks, Mark..


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

She will need a schengen visa. Your girlfriend might have dificulty getting it over here though


----------

